# Dead Bait



## Ron42261 (Jun 1, 2008)

I need something to keep my minnos alive. By the time Ive fished an hour or two most are dead. Maybe its where I buy minnos????


I was looking a a bait bucket to use in my boat
https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10151&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&partNumber=37120&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

Has anyone tried one ?
Thanks You 
Ron


----------



## phased (Jun 1, 2008)

Ron I bought a battery operated aerator for my minnow bucket at WallyWorld for 10 bucks. 1 D cell will run it 2 days of fishing (16 to 18 hours). Has paid for itself many times over by keeping my bait alive. I tried to put up a link but I either do not know how or the site won't let me.


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2008)

phased said:


> Ron I bought a battery operated aerator for my minnow bucket at WallyWorld for 10 bucks. 1 D cell will run it 2 days of fishing (16 to 18 hours). Has paid for itself many times over by keeping my bait alive. I tried to put up a link but I either do not know how or the site won't let me.





Phased,
All you need to do is copy and paste the url...It should work. If not let me know.


----------



## phased (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks Jim I tried copy and paste several times but it did not work. I tried to PM you but that is not working either.


----------



## shinerman77 (Jun 3, 2008)

also if it is hot out put some ice in with the minnows. Generally when you get the minnows the water is cold so try to keep it that way. hope this helps


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 4, 2008)

shinerman77 said:


> also if it is hot out put some ice in with the minnows. Generally when you get the minnows the water is cold so try to keep it that way. hope this helps



I do not recommend putting ice directly into the water - most ice is made from tap water which contains chlorine. Instead, reuse a bottled water by re-filling and freezing it. Put the frozen and sealed plastic bottle in the minnow water on hot days.

Also, get a minnow trap or cast net and catch your own fresh bait - bait catching is fun and you always get the fresh stuff that way :wink:


----------

